# Portrait of a Poodle



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris,

This is my favorite portrait, taken a couple of years ago. Click on it to enlarge.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Cute Grace! Here are a couple of my favorites of Stella and of course the one in my signature! Ok I admit it!! I have too many favorites!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love taking Molly's picture and have zillions of favs but this is 'this years' for now! LOL!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

My most recent favorites 
Killa 







Branna rockin the side pony







Together 







And of course Winter's dreds which is a bit older one.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Blissing out on the beach yesterday.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My favorite of Cayenne


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My favorite of Bella


----------



## Imagineblueskies (Jun 18, 2014)

*A couple of favorites...*

Juno at 9 months and Truly at about 9 weeks.


----------



## CoffeeN'Cream (Sep 14, 2015)

Great idea  

This is Misha, Berlin our schnoodle (poodle/schnauzer mix), and the baby who isn't home yet (he's almost 7 weeks old!) and isn't officially named although we are considering a slew of names.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

*Penny*

not the best of penny but I love the profile


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I love these, taken at 25 weeks old, which I also posted last week Maizie's 52 Weeks thread:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

One of my favourite:

Not exactly a portrait but I love this one:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey




Jasper



Pearl



Jagger



Henry



Desiree



Holly



Quincy



Journey and Pearl



Jasper


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a few favorites of Linus


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

*Precious Puppy*

I still need to name this darling baby. He will be Silver.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor and Wilson


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So many gorgeous photos! This is one of my favourite formal portraits of Poppy







but all her photos make me want to go back and tidy up her clip!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not much of a photographer--this is the best I've got of Jazz and Blue, taken last November. Blue has silvered out quite a bit since then.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau Poodle Ullman


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

UKtwa said:


> not the best of penny but I love the profile


I simply *adore* Penny's coloring


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a friend who is a photographer and one day while visiting she took this photo of Nico - it's now my favorite. The second photo is a pic she took at an earlier time.
I love all these beautiful portraits of these exquisite poodles!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Beautiful Gentle Molly....................can you tell how much I love her? LOL!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He, if only I had a portrait of Sunny! Ha!

Love them all!


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is Una post bath.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Molly really is a sweet looking dog...love those close-ups. What an endearing little dog. I see something extra special about her in her expressions. Love all the pictures very much. Each and every dog is a beautiful, sweet thing.


A soft, natural little bed Maurice has found to lie on when we are outside. He sees things from such a different place, being so low to the ground and I love how he found just the right spot for him. haha. He's a cute as a bug in a rug.



To the ferry to go visit Gramma. What a beautiful head he has. Love his profile here.



This is a little bit older picture,(not exactly a portrait I guess) when visiting my Mom's. I love pictures taken from behind. lol. Aren't they cute? They want to go outside.


----------

